

The smartphone patent wars - dctoedt
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/de24f970-f8d0-11e0-a5f7-00144feab49a.html#axzz1bCvvUVbE

======
hkmurakami
I'm somewhat irked by the fact that this interactive graphic's style seems to
plagarize this mobile lawsuit inforgraphic.

[http://www.vodeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/mobile-
la...](http://www.vodeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/mobile-
lawsuit_thumb.jpg)

